# Arnis in New Zealand?



## Jelik (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi all,

I live in Wellington, New Zealand. As we are a small country, we don't traditionally make much noise (with the exception of Lord of the Rings recently I guess), so don't attract some of the great things.

Finding an arnis teacher here is proving to be very difficult. Any ideas? Websites? Contacts?

Thanks very much!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 5, 2005)

I've sent people here with very little success. http://nzinternet.com/arnis/ You may want to ask someone over at www.fmatalk.com 

 :asian:


----------



## Jelik (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks, I appreciate your suggestion.
;-)


----------



## WT_ATL (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi Jelik,


I hope your search for a Modern Arnis instructor was successful, if not there is a Bakbakan group Aukland. They may be able to help you. Here's the contact information. Tell Damian Winston says Hello.

*Auckland NEW ZEALAND*

Contact: *Damian Halforty* 
Bakbakan Affiliate (New Zealand) 
Tel: +64 21 264 6216 
email:halforty@xtra.co.nz

Winston Tamisin
Visit Us At: http://smakstiks.com


----------



## Jelik (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks! unfortunately it appears that I will have to travel in order to learn more... hmmm, 14 hours in the car return may be a bit far out of the way on a weekly basis!


----------

